# Your Vienna Concert



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

So I visited Vienna for the first time this past summer and I'll be going back next year. I was wondering if you were programming your own Vienna-themed concert (like the New Years Concert), what would be on your playlist?

I would think Radetzky March is a given, but what other marches, waltzes, polkas, etc would you say most represented the city?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't know what works would best represent the city, since I've never been there. But I'd like to hear an entire concert of the music of Josef Strauss. Waltzes like _Spharenklange, Delirien, Dorfschwalben aus Osterreich, Aquarellen, Mein Lebenslauf ist Lieb und Lust, Tanz-Prioritaten,_ et al. are dance poetry, and among the finest music to come from the Strauss family.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Strauss - Voices of Spring- Battle, Karajan






Vienna Philharmonic Tales From The Vienna Woods, Waltz






An der schönen blauen Donau - 2012 New Year's Concert Vienna / Neujahrskonzert Wien HD

All forgettable.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

The complete works of Anton Webern over two nights.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

flamencosketches said:


> The complete works of Anton Webern over two nights.





> but what other marches, waltzes, polkas, etc would you say most represented the city


???????????????


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

M. Steiner - _Warner Bros Fanfare_
E.W. Korngold - _Kings Row Overture_
I. Ivanovici - _Waves of the Danube Waltz_
V. Monti - _Czardas_
A. Deutscher - _Siren Sound Waltz_
L. van Beethoven - _March in F major for the Bohemian Guard_
G. Mahler - _Es sungen drei Engel_
A. Zemlinsky - _Es war einmal - Intermezzo aus dem 1. Akt_
F. Schubert - _Military March in D major_
Jos. Strauss - _Mein Lebenslauf ist Lieb 'und Lust" Walzer_
W.A. Mozart - _Le nozze di Figaro: Non più andrai farfallone amoroso_
A. Hupfer - _Clarinet Polka_
P. Tchaikovsky - _Waltz of the Flowers_
J. Haydn - _Gott erhalte Franz den Kaiser_
H. Wolf - _Scherzo and Finale for Orchestra - II. Finale_
*Zugaben:*
J. Strauss II - _Fledermaus Overture_
J.F. Wagner - _Unter dem Doppeladler_

The concert is shorter than usual to highlight the three vacancies left for the 2nd Viennese School; regrettably all three gentlemen declined to write anything fittingly jubilant.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> ???????????????


He's a Viennese composer whose music represented the city at a certain point in time. I stand by my choice!


----------



## reinmar von zweter (Feb 19, 2020)

Olias said:


> So I visited Vienna for the first time this past summer and I'll be going back next year. I was wondering if you were programming your own Vienna-themed concert (like the New Years Concert), what would be on your playlist?
> 
> I would think Radetzky March is a given, but what other marches, waltzes, polkas, etc would you say most represented the city?


To limit to this genre of music, I would say _Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald_.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Harnoncourt made the concert for you with the Vienna Concentus Musicus.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

flamencosketches said:


> He's a Viennese composer whose music represented the city at a certain point in time. I stand by my choice!


Fair enough, one man gain is another one loss .


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> Fair enough, one man gain is another one loss .


That's fine by me if you're losing out, this is MY Vienna concert we're talking about!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The two best Vienna concerts I heard were conducted by Karajan and Kleiber. The rest were pleasant but eminently forgettable.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

flamencosketches said:


> The complete works of Anton Webern over two nights.


Your Vienna is a scary place. Did you get mugged there?


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Woodduck said:


> Your Vienna is a scary place. Did you get mugged there?


Speaking with complete honesty, I don't find this music scary, violent, or anything else of that nature. Emotionally intense, yes. My whole world is like that, not just Vienna. :lol:


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

On my "totally illogical fantasy bucket list": get a giant orchestra to congregate in an Alpine valley under the shadow of the Matterhorn, and have them play the finale of Brahms 1. I have a similar wish concerning a Finnish fjord and the finale of Sibelius 5, but you probably don't want to hear more of my fantasical nonsense.

OK, that didn't correspond to Vienna. My answer to OP: the scherzo of Mahler 5 is the most deliciously "Viennese" piece I can think of.


----------

